# opening file



## adna21 (Dec 19, 2022)

I have two versions of Office, the first Office 2010 and the other 2016, and the latter was the default version with Excel files, but I downloaded a code from the Internet, so a message appeared and I did not deal with it well, so the 2010 version became the default version for all Excel files when opening any file, how do I make the version of Excel 2016 the default for all Excel files again


----------



## PeteWright (Dec 19, 2022)

First of all we need to know which version of Windows you are running.

On Windows 10, press [WINDOWS] button and type in "default" (without quotes), this will open a search pop-up window, where you should click on "Default apps"
Then go down to the bottom of the new opened window and click on "Set defaults by app", select Excel 2016 and "Manage".
Then choose your defaults.


----------



## adna21 (Dec 20, 2022)

thanks a lot


----------

